# hostname shows up as "none"

## snakeo2

I recently made changes to my "/etc/conf.d/net" file and now my box shows "none" instead of "localhost". Reading the installation handbook, I came across the following:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Note: If you choose not to set a domainname, you can get rid of the "This is hostname.(none)" messages at your login screen by editing /etc/issue. Just delete the string .\O from that file.
> 
> 

 

below is my /etc/issue file:

```

cat /etc/issue

This is \n.\O (\s \m \r) \t

```

Do I only remove the ".\O" entry or the entire line? Thanks in advance

----------

## Veldrin

yes

V.

----------

## b0nafide

 *snakeo2 wrote:*   

> Do I only remove the ".\O" entry or the entire line? Thanks in advance

 

The \O is the domainname in /etc/issue:

 *man agetty wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ISSUE ESCAPES
> 
>        The issue-file (/etc/issue or the file set with the -f option) may con-
> ...

 

----------

## snakeo2

@bonafide,

Thanks for the info. from what I can see, the only difference between your file and mine is that you have "o" and i have "O". I also have "n" which should display  the hostname of the machine, but it isnt. Maybe I'm mis-reading/understanding the information you provided.

----------

## b0nafide

 *snakeo2 wrote:*   

> ...from what I can see, the only difference between your file and mine is that ...

 

Silly, I'm quoting the manual. what's in your /etc/conf.d/hostname?

----------

## snakeo2

Sorry,

Here you go:

"tux"

----------

## b0nafide

Hmmm if your /etc/conf.d/hostname is:

```
hostname="tux"
```

and you've got a \n somewhere in /etc/issue you should see a hostname?

----------

## cwr

It might be worth checking /etc/hosts, if you have one - there's something specific about

the layout for 127.0.0.1, such that the hostname and domainname have to be in a specific

order to be read correctly.

Will

----------

## olger901

This can easily be solved by configuring the hostname above and editing /etc/hosts by including both the FQDN and the hostname like this:

127.0.0.1          laptop01.example.local laptop01 

Once done, reload net.lo or reboot and it should give you:

"laptop01.example.local" once you try to login the next time.

Side Note: Replace the laptop01.example.local and laptop01 with your own chosen FQDN

----------

